# Decided and finally Done!



## turbofrank (Sep 4, 2011)

Well after long debating and shopping around,, I finally decided and purchased my gas insert. Will be installed Sept.21 of this month. Went with A Valor legend G3 . Looking forward to finally having it . Thanks for all the help, you guys gave me.


----------



## fxst (Sep 6, 2011)

Congradulations and make sure you post some pictures when its done!


----------



## turbofrank (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks  I 'll get some pics up as soon as its done .


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello

Very Nice!

Is there a Blower in it?

Do you have a Flat Screen to go above it?


----------



## turbofrank (Sep 8, 2011)

yes, there is a blower fan ... no t.v yet ;-)


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 8, 2011)

turbofrank said:
			
		

> yes, there is a blower fan ... no t.v yet ;-)



Glad u have the blower, that pushes alot more heat out. Mine comes on automatically and goes off after the fire goes out when there is no more heat in the firebox! Very efficient!


The TV is just personal preference. I had mine recessed into the wall so the mantel stands out and looks better.


----------

